# Rye flour recipes?



## joeymama (Nov 6, 2005)

So i am really really broke but I have this 35lb bag of rye flour does anyone have any recipes that call for rye flour? I am on a super limited budget of zero dollars until the 9th anything will help


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

I've used rye flour to make tortillas before. At the time, my oldest child was allergic to wheat. I just looked for a regular flour tortilla recipe, and made 1 to 1 substitutions of rye flour for the white flour listed in the recipe.


----------



## Rachel J. (Oct 30, 2005)

I buy rye sourdough bread sometimes thats just flour, water and salt, very yummy. If you wanted to make a sourdough starter, rye makes a great starter very quickly. I made rye crinkle cookies at Christmas which were really good. http://www.recipelink.com/mf/5/1725. I think you can probably sub it one for one for wheat flour, maybe slightly different tasting but would still work.


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WC_hapamama* 
I've used rye flour to make tortillas before. At the time, my oldest child was allergic to wheat. I just looked for a regular flour tortilla recipe, and made 1 to 1 substitutions of rye flour for the white flour listed in the recipe.


This sounds great.


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

The rye tortillas were actually quite good... they actually had flavor rather than just that pasty white flour flavor that most tortillas have.


----------



## joeymama (Nov 6, 2005)

Thank you so much for the ideas, the tortillas sound great, I have never even tried to make my own sounds like a fun project to try with the kiddos, And sourdough I have a 50 year old sourdough start that my grandmother inlaw passed down I wonder if I can just use rye flour instead of regular flour in any sourdough recipie, it also makes me wonder if I can feed my sourdough (or a portion of ) with rye flour I bet that would be great.

Please keep the ideas coming


----------

